# SA Murray Mouth 29/12/2012



## Reedie (Mar 24, 2011)

G'day Guys,
Took the kayak down to Hindmarsh Island last Saturday and launched from the Sugars Beach boat ramp around 0630. I couldn't believe my eyes when I got down there, the tide was going out fast and there were boats everywhere. You could hardly see the water between them.
After lugging all my gear down to the water I paddled out and anchored up in the channel around 200 meters from the mouth itself. I'd stopped on the way and got myself a punnett of gents, so on the hooks they went and in no time I was pulling up beautiful Coorong Mullett. I stayed there till around 1100 and had 16 Mullett in the bag. 
It was getting to the point where I hadn't been able to feel my backside for the last half an hour so I paddled over to the beach next to the mouth and went for a little walk to stretch the legs. When I got back I tied on a hard body and trolled all the way back to the boat ramp for no action.
All in all a great day on the water and beautiful beer battered Coorong Mullett for tea that night.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice catch Reedie - so gents are the go for the Coorong Mullet ? OldDood will be breeding them in his shed now that secret is out ! Well done on avoiding the boats. I was down there on New Years day, hoping most people were hung over. Still got pretty crowded by 10 !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> Nice catch Reedie - so gents are the go for the Coorong Mullet ? OldDood will be breeding them in his shed now that secret is out ! Well done on avoiding the boats. I was down there on New Years day, hoping most people were hung over. Still got pretty crowded by 10 !


Coorong Mullet Reedie, you are the man they are delicious.
I will go check my shed right now for maggots, there is probably some fragrant fishing clothing out there that the flies are interested in. :lol: 
If not, I will stick a fish head in the pocket of my favorite flouro fishing shirt right now. Should be full of nice fresh wrigglies by the weekend.
P.S. Very funny Andy.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

They bite pretty good on goolwa cockles and the coorong bream and Mullies find them hard to resist as well
Unfortunately I see mullet as bait only. Might have to see one day why everyone raves about coorong mullet
Can't see why they would taste any better than mullet caught anywhere else


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Ubolt said:


> They bite pretty good on goolwa cockles and the coorong bream and Mullies find them hard to resist as well
> Unfortunately I see mullet as bait only. Might have to see one day why everyone raves about coorong mullet
> Can't see why they would taste any better than mullet caught anywhere else


G'day Ubolt. Mate, you gotta try the Coorong mullet. I'm an Adelaide ex-pat whose been living in nthn nsw for the past 12 years. Whenever I come back I head to the family holiday house at Robe and buy a couple of kgs of Coorong mullet from the red caravan on the way. Totally different to the bully mullet we get up here which grow to around 2kgs, great bait but disgusting to eat!

Reedie - nice haul. Be worth keeping a couple whole and troll them on a ballyhoo rig. Would probably land yourself a big jewie/mully around Sugars and the mouth


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice haul Reedie, I must visit the mouth one day and try the Coorong mullet (maybe that's another new years resolution). Thus far my thinking has been like Ubolt's. Mullet .... muddy fish for bait, but that's from my northern experience. Viking Jim may have just explained the difference.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one tasty haul there Reedie, pretty good when eaten fresh. As an aside how do you rate the filleting table you have there, saw one the other day and not sure if it is worth investing in one or not.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Reedie (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Rockster, 
I got it a few years ago for Christmas and that is the first time I used it. I thought that it was great I did everything on it from scaling to filleting and it was so easy to clean up after I had finished. It has a drain hose on it so I ran that straight into one of my drains under my pergola and all the blood and scales were washed away instantly. I would recomend them.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Reedie, much appreciated. Looks like it is better than my cutting board on to of the recycling bin!
Cheers
Bob


----------

